# Animal Crossing: New Leaf 3DS XL Bundle coming to North America and Europe



## Justin (Apr 17, 2013)

Just announced on the latest Nintendo Direct. Discuss the news in this thread.

http://acnewleaf.com/2013/04/17/ani...xl-bundle-coming-to-north-america-and-europe/


----------



## Feraligator (Apr 17, 2013)

That's great news, even though I won't be getting it.
I can see that everyone is going to squeal with joy.


----------



## Jake (Apr 17, 2013)

i will buy it for you <3


----------



## Bea (Apr 17, 2013)

Time to transfer my preorder. Last time I went to the store the day of the ND they thought I was nuts so I thiiiiiink I'll wait until Sunday this time .)


----------



## Zen (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## Lisha (Apr 17, 2013)

Page: http://www.nintendo.co.uk/games/oms/animal_crossing_new_leaf/limited_edition.html

T 3T <3


----------



## Gandalf (Apr 17, 2013)

Bill delivered. This changes everything.


----------



## Sakura0901 (Apr 17, 2013)

Zen said:


>



THIS


----------



## aikatears (Apr 17, 2013)

my new job is starting in June so first paycheck goes to getting it and then tranfering my data...question if I already have the game on one 3ds( download) and transfer to the xl it should be ok?


----------



## Lew (Apr 17, 2013)

NO WAY.
I just bought a white 3DS XL last week... I should've waited.


----------



## Maya (Apr 17, 2013)

OH GOD YES

Worth the wait before buying a plain white XL


----------



## Sakura0901 (Apr 17, 2013)

Anyone know how much for the UK?????


----------



## Fjoora (Apr 17, 2013)

*Will you get the officially announced AC:NL 3DS bundle?*

The Animal Crossing New Leaf bundle has been official announced!
Now that it's definitely leaving Japan and Korea, will you be getting one?


----------



## laceydearie (Apr 17, 2013)

No. I don't like the design and I'm happy with my Pikachu XL. I'm sticking to cartridge. 
I'm still pleased that NA is getting it though.


----------



## aikatears (Apr 17, 2013)

I might after getting my paycheck (part time job starting in june) been thinking about upgrading to a xl and this helps a lot. I am just hoping there still be there, dont know my start date for work yet.


----------



## Jake (Apr 17, 2013)

I already have a black 3DS XL


----------



## Faedrah (Apr 17, 2013)

I am absolutely getting it! And to those who for some reason, _didn't_ want it to come here? ---> XD XD


----------



## oath2order (Apr 17, 2013)

I'll pass. I love my 3DS


----------



## Faedrah (Apr 17, 2013)

In the accidental slip ShopTo made yesterday, it appears it will be going for 189-199 EU.


----------



## Feraligator (Apr 17, 2013)

Faedrah said:


> And to those who for some reason, _didn't_ want it to come here? ---> XD XD



It's a poll and an Animal Crossing discussion. Everyone can vote on their opinion, even if its a 'no' in this thread.

I'm not getting it. I love the original 3DS and I don't like the design.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 17, 2013)

Nope. I don't like it.


----------



## Faedrah (Apr 17, 2013)

JezDayy said:


> It's a poll and an Animal Crossing discussion. Everyone can vote on their opinion, even if its a 'no' in this thread.
> 
> I'm not getting it. I love the original 3DS and I don't like the design.



And how did my post deviate from an AC discussion? There are people who directly expressed that would rather it NOT come here at all, which makes absolutely no sense to me whatsoever. So what if it came here, I don't see how it's so terrible. Don't like it? Don't buy it. I for one, am thrilled it's coming here. Don't like that? *shrugs* That is my opinion.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 17, 2013)

Don't start fights guys. =p

Everyone is entitled to their own opinions. Regardless if they're selfish or not.


I think the theme is okay. It could have looked a lot worse than it is.


----------



## Hamusuta (Apr 17, 2013)

Ahhhh I wish it came with a physical copy rather than digital. BUT IM SO EXCITED YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY.


----------



## Maya (Apr 17, 2013)

Looks like there's a bonus Isabelle figurine for preorders from game.co.uk



Source:
http://www.nintendo.co.uk/games/oms/animal_crossing_new_leaf/


----------



## aikatears (Apr 17, 2013)

hmm I might need to think about this some more...want to get capture card to do livestreams and videos, I got days to think


----------



## Merelfantasy (Apr 17, 2013)

YES! I'm going to preorder it tomorrow!!! <333


----------



## Jake (Apr 17, 2013)

aikatears said:


> hmm I might need to think about this some more...want to get capture card to do livestreams and videos, I got days to think



To be honest; capture cards for 3DS are expensive; it'd be better off if you just used a good quality camera


----------



## aikatears (Apr 17, 2013)

Jake. said:


> To be honest; capture cards for 3DS are expensive; it'd be better off if you just used a good quality camera


that is true.


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 17, 2013)

I'll be buying it, and I can't get anymore excited over a game


----------



## Roguefae (Apr 17, 2013)

I personally won't be getting it as I already have a 3ds and I don't like this one enough. (Although it has grown on me) I am letting my friend know about it tho. She's looking like she wants to get a 3ds for animal crossing, and this will be an option for her.,


----------



## LaughingDingo (Apr 17, 2013)

Was holding out to see if they'd change the design for the international release..looks like they didn't. Guess I'll just buy a black 3DS XL. 

Gah. Even if it was green I would've got it, but white? Eh..


----------



## Punchyleaf (Apr 17, 2013)

If I didnt have my pink/white XL or my Pikachu XL, I would've gotten it. But since I can make the exact same skin online, I can just buy the skin and plaster it on the pink/white haha c:


----------



## Juicebox (Apr 17, 2013)

Nope. I love the design, but I already have a perfectly usable 3DS. Besides, I don't like the XLs very much because they just feel bulky and awkward.


----------



## Maya (Apr 17, 2013)

I have a regular sized 3DS as well, but my brother got a XL a while ago. The big screen is awesome and I think my favourite game would look 20% cooler on it LOL 

I will give my Aqua Blue to my 12yo daughter.

I don't really like the design of this special edition but hey, it's a collector's item and AC is my all time favourite game/series: if I don't get it I will most certainly regret it forever


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 17, 2013)

Yes I will be getting one. I really can't wait much longer!


----------



## Nicole. (Apr 17, 2013)

Maya said:


> I have a regular sized 3DS as well, but my brother got a XL a while ago. The big screen is awesome and I think my favourite game would look 20% cooler on it LOL
> 
> I will give my Aqua Blue to my 12yo daughter.
> 
> I don't really like the design of this special edition but hey, it's a collector's item and AC is my all time favourite game/series: if I don't get it I will most certainly regret it forever



Hehehehe..that's sweet! :3


----------



## LaughingDingo (Apr 17, 2013)

Was hoping for a different design or color at least. Just ordered a black/blue 3DS XL.


----------



## Joey (Apr 17, 2013)

I just got my 3ds 2 weeks ago so I won't be getting that


----------



## Joey (Apr 17, 2013)

I don't like it and I got my 3ds lately


----------



## Flutterfairy (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm so glad we're getting it but I won't get it. I kinda prefer my pink one over the design tbh. Buuut, its good news we are getting it because that means Nintendo really wants to market NL here. Hopefully more good stuff will come here as well.


----------



## flyingpigs (Apr 17, 2013)

Nope. I'm happy with the ordinary 3DS.


----------



## Sena (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh my god. I couldn't be happier. 
Weeks of anxious waiting and worrying are now over. Wow. YES. I am SO HAPPY.


----------



## Sena (Apr 17, 2013)

Absolutely. I love the design, and I don't have a 3DS yet. It was the one I was holding out for, and it paid off.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 17, 2013)

I can live with my current 3DS even though I wish it was an XL.


----------



## amped4jr88 (Apr 17, 2013)

No I love my pink and white and want a cartridge but I am happy its coming here...may give animal crossing more exposure and also will make fans happy


----------



## Bea (Apr 17, 2013)

Ah forget it, I'll go preorder it today. Because if this sells out and I don't have one I will be all sad n stuff.


----------



## Sakura0901 (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm getting one


----------



## Maya (Apr 17, 2013)

I don't like the design but I'm getting it because I planned to upgrade to a XL anyway, because it's a collector's item and because AC is my favorite game.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm happy with my Pikachu XL, see no need to upgrade to the Animal Crossing Xl.


----------



## Fire_Fist (Apr 17, 2013)

I voted for the 3rd option. I'm hoping there'll more AC:NL bundles in the future, preferably with different coloured XLs. But then again, I could just buy a skin for it and conceal the pictures and dots on the top... 

Well, at least those who wanted it to come to the west got the news they wanted.


----------



## Tapa (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm going to try and get it. I've been tempted to switch to an XL already though.


----------



## Zen (Apr 17, 2013)

When do y'all think preorders will be up?


----------



## Mike! (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm hoping to upgrade to an XL this summer, but the Animal Crossing one's design just isn't to my taste. If it was green, with a leaf motif or something, I'd jump at the chance. :-/


----------



## Kabune (Apr 17, 2013)

OMG i can't wait! I was getting worried that this delicious looking thing wouldn't make it to the US. I wanted this thing then, and i can't wait to get it now. I have 2 3DS consoles now, and i don't want to waste money, but then again i really like the XL and have already made up my mind that i want an XL, so i hope they have this in stock on launch day.


----------



## Jemjewel (Apr 17, 2013)

I _really_ like my pink XL but..._limited edition Animal Crossing XL._


----------



## KirbyHugger8D (Apr 17, 2013)

Does gamestop still have that thing where you can trade in your old devise to get money taken off?  I really want this and am willing to trade in my 3ds.  Plus I own 3 different wii's at my mom's so I can give them one of those.  I'M SO EXCITED FOR THIS!


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 17, 2013)

I will not be getting it. The design is childish and a let down. I could comeup with many better designs for a "Animal Crossing" themed 3DS XL.

As an adult gamer, this is just not something I could see my self using. I will just buy the Blue XL I guess.


----------



## PapaNer (Apr 17, 2013)

KirbyHugger8D said:


> Does gamestop still have that thing where you can trade in your old devise to get money taken off?  I really want this and am willing to trade in my 3ds.  Plus I own 3 different wii's at my mom's so I can give them one of those.  I'M SO EXCITED FOR THIS!



They do.  Sometimes you even get bonus money for console!


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 17, 2013)

Hold off on trading in your old device! All your eshop games must be transferred from settings, you cannot swop SD cards


----------



## KirbyHugger8D (Apr 17, 2013)

At first I didn't really like the design, but it's really grown on me.  Hopefully my mom will buy it for me (haha 13 is too young to work)!


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 17, 2013)

I will not be getting it. The design is childish and a let down. I could comeup with many better designs for a "Animal Crossing" themed 3DS XL.

As an adult gamer, this is just not something I could see my self using. I will just buy the Blue XL I guess


----------



## Trundle (Apr 17, 2013)

Probably not but I would if I had the money!


----------



## Peoki (Apr 17, 2013)

Well then. 
I said in an earlier thread I wouldn't be getting this if NoA decided to bring it over, but.. the temptations! I'll be losing money if I swap my 3DS XL since I bought it on sale for $150 last November. WHY MUST THEY DO THIS.


----------



## MadamSpringy (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm definitely going to try and get the bundle. The design is perfect for me. A clean, simple design that subtly advertises the franchise, with white! I know others say that a white 3DS will just get dirty, but I loved my white DS Lite and took great care of it. I think the pikachu 3DS XL is cute, but I'm not sure I'd want to carry around a huge upside-down pikachu face with me everywhere, haha.


----------



## KirbyHugger8D (Apr 17, 2013)

traceguy said:


> Hold off on trading in your old device! All your eshop games must be transferred from settings, you cannot swop SD cards



Well I don't have eshop games.  I barely use my 3ds now, so no worries!  Is this considered "cheap" for a 3dsxl, or is it pricey?


----------



## Bambi (Apr 17, 2013)

I LOVE it! I also love my pink one though and it's not worth the switch for me  Had I not already bought one I would definitely go for it <3


----------



## aikatears (Apr 17, 2013)

traceguy said:


> Hold off on trading in your old device! All your eshop games must be transferred from settings, you cannot swop SD cards


you cant? I would not give them my 16 gb sd card no way


----------



## Nicole (Apr 17, 2013)

I want to upgrade from my orginal ds to an xl, but I'm not going to get this. I want a physical copy of the game anyways.


----------



## Stargirl (Apr 17, 2013)

I REALLY want it, but I just got a Midnight Purple 3DS a few weeks ago 'cause I didn't think it would leave JPN & SK. My parents'll say no anyway, and I'm going Physical, too... 
I guess Fate just doesn't want me to have it. xD I can get a skin if I really want to.


----------



## Tammyface (Apr 17, 2013)

Reading comments, it makes me feel better that so many people have normal 3DSs! I have a pink one with this skin on the inside:
http://www.decalgirl.com/artwork/3228/Sophisticate
and I love how it looks, and I didn't get an XL because I didn't think it was worth it, but it seems like EVERYONE has an XL and loves the huge screen and how great it displays New Leaf. I'm so jealous! 

But yeah, I like mine, and don't like how the Animal Crossing DS looks that much, so I'll just keep mine. But yeah, I wish I had that giant screen.. </3


----------



## Mairmalade (Apr 17, 2013)

I think I'm going to pass. It would be easy to trade in my black/red XL and purchase this for $70 or so, but I too want my physical copy of the game. Plus as I've said in the past -- the design isn't exactly my style. I'm sure we'll see more limited edition XLs in the future so I'll hold off until I see something that really sparks my interest. :3


----------



## Bulbadragon (Apr 17, 2013)

No, because I just bought my Pikachu 3DS XL, and personally I hate the design of the AC one. And I'm a bigger fan of Pokemon than Animal Crossing.


----------



## XTheLancerX (Apr 17, 2013)

eww no I am not getting it and I do not regret getting my blue/black 3DS XL. I actually really like the blue color and the ACNL 3ds looks really girly to me and just sort of stupid. No offense to any of you, I see how it could be attractive and im a guy so ehheh, yes I know some guys like it too


----------



## Nami (Apr 17, 2013)

It's been announced? Yes! I'm getting it and Passing my current xl to the boyfriend to play together


----------



## Aloha (Apr 17, 2013)

*NL bundle worth getting?*

I was thinking of getting just the game but now that this came out,im not sure.Its also expensive.God damn you japan releasing every bundle possible into US knowing we would fall into your traps  I think i'll just get the game seperately  Even though the bundle looks cool


----------



## MadamSpringy (Apr 17, 2013)

Well if you don't have a 3DS XL already and you like the design, it's slightly cheaper to buy the bundle than to get an XL and the game separately.
If you have a 3DS and you want to upgrade to an XL, the bundle is also a good option. c:


----------



## Nami (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm using the fact that my bf doesn't have one as an excuse to get it and pass mine to him, haha. If he did then I'd be out of luck, I like the design and the color white. I want to play the game with him though really, I'm just so happy he expressed such an interest in the game so far. I dont have money to throw around too often, but this seems like it would be such a fun experience, playing with the person closest to me.


----------



## TheACJason (Apr 17, 2013)

I think it's worth it. I have a red 3DS that I previously bought to play NL when it comes out, but now that I realize how much bigger the screen is, I was going to pass my red 3DS to my younger cousins and buy the bundle myself. *This is just my opinion though.*


----------



## only kadaj (Apr 17, 2013)

I went to gamestop and already paid it off! I couldn't believe it is comming over. My old 3ds is going to my friends little sis for her birthday. She wants to play AC:NL too!!


----------



## TheFarmboy (Apr 17, 2013)

If I hadn't had a 3DS up until now, then I would get it. But I already have a 3DS.


----------



## only kadaj (Apr 17, 2013)

I already paid it off at gamestop!!!


----------



## only kadaj (Apr 17, 2013)

I already paid it off at gamestop!!! Though I won't be getting it till noon , stupid mall hours on sunday.


----------



## Bea (Apr 17, 2013)

EB games doesn't have it in their system yet. I'll call them tomorrow.


----------



## SuperSpooky (Apr 17, 2013)

I will be getting it for sure, and so will my girlfriend


----------



## Pokeking (Apr 17, 2013)

If I didn't already have a 3DS XL, I might have considered getting the bundle, but I already have one.


----------



## revika (Apr 17, 2013)

My boyfriend is actually willing to get this for me as an early anniversary present. I'm very excited. I actually like the poptart look.


----------



## New leaf 180 (Apr 17, 2013)

No I love my 3ds beside it would take forever to get another 300 play coins. So I'm fine with what I got.


----------



## Natalia's Leaves (Apr 17, 2013)

It looks cute, but can't afford it. Oh well.


----------



## Sena (Apr 17, 2013)

I have it preordered now. 
One thing isn't clear to me, though. It says it comes with a 4GB SD card. I'd like to upgrade to a 16 GB card, but I don't know if NL is installed on the 4 GB card the system comes with or on the system itself...

Can anyone clear this up for me?


----------



## Jake (Apr 17, 2013)

It's installed on the SD card;

just copy the contents over/download it again onto the 16GB


----------



## Torotix (Apr 17, 2013)

Some kind people convinced me to keep my Fire Emblem 3ds XL preorder, so this will have to be a pass for me


----------



## Sena (Apr 17, 2013)

Jake. said:


> It's installed on the SD card;
> 
> just copy the contents over/download it again onto the 16GB



Ah, okay, gotcha. Thanks, Jake.


----------



## Torotix (Apr 18, 2013)

It's only worth it if you don't have an XL yet. It's only worth it if you have a 3ds if you can afford it and you have a good retirement plan for your regular 3ds (also factor in how much you play games/how many you play).


----------



## Steve Canyon (Apr 18, 2013)

Nami said:


> I'm using the fact that my bf doesn't have one as an excuse to get it and pass mine to him, haha. If he did then I'd be out of luck, I like the design and the color white. I want to play the game with him though really, I'm just so happy he expressed such an interest in the game so far. I dont have money to throw around too often, but this seems like it would be such a fun experience, playing with the person closest to me.



I used to play wild world with an ex g/f of mine, it really was a lot of fun sending messages and burying presents for each other, I think it adds a lot to the game... but so is the bundle def. coming out for the U.S. now? Ive got a regular black one but I might get this for my mom since she hates small screens

edit: nevermind i just scrolled down the list of threads and answered my own question


----------



## Cottonball (Apr 18, 2013)

The XL for it looks really cool, but I don't like having the game pre-installed. I'd much rather want a copy of it~


----------



## anygamewilldo (Apr 18, 2013)

For me, it is worth it. I've been wanting to upgrade to the XL for some time now and I was holding out in hopes of this release.


----------



## tigereyes86 (Apr 18, 2013)

aikatears said:


> you cant? I would not give them my 16 gb sd card no way



You can, once you do a system transfer from your existing 3DS to your new 3DS, you take the SD card out of the old 3DS and pop it into your new one, and it will all work just fine.  I spent all day Googling info about it as I am sorely tempted.


----------



## Jake (Apr 18, 2013)

http://www.vooks.net/limited-edition-animal-crossing-3ds-xl-making-its-way-to-europe-and-america/




			
				vooks said:
			
		

> We’ve reached out to Nintendo Australia for comment on a local release as details have yet to be confirmed – though it’s worth noting that Australians also missed out on the limited edition Fire Emblem 3DS XL as well.






			
				vooks said:
			
		

> *Update:* We asked Nintendo Australia about this one, unfortunately  they have nothing to announce right now. Which means it could be coming… or it might not. However, if we find out it is you’ll be the first people we tell.


----------



## Winona (Apr 18, 2013)

OMG I'll be so jealous! I can't afford it, it's just too much money and my parents will kill me because I didn't touch the normal 3DS since Christmas 2012, but I just wanted it because of Animal Crossing anyway.

Therefore, seems like I have to stay with the normal 3DS and envy all of you guys.


----------



## tigereyes86 (Apr 18, 2013)

^ Agree, System transfer from old to new 3DS, then copy SD card contents to a 16gb SD and pop it in the new one.  As the eShop accounts link, it'll see that AC has previously been downloaded, so you just have to download it again.  (Tip I found online: Before you do anything, format the 16Gb SD as you normally would, then stick it in the AC XL so it initialises the card, then when you transfer the SD data from the 4gb to the 16gb, there's less chance for it to copy incorrectly.)

AC 3DS, hated it at first.  As in was really disappointed .  It has grown on me now, and even though I have a silver/black XL that's 2 months old, I think I'll go for the bundle.  I can see how it's a fairly feminine design - rather than childish, it's more feminine and this puts off a huge chunk of potential buyers.  I have some questions that I posted in another thread, but I can keep my current XL as spare or sell it on or trade it for other games...


----------



## tigereyes86 (Apr 18, 2013)

Peekab00m said:


> The XL for it looks really cool, but I don't like having the game pre-installed. I'd much rather want a copy of it~



I kinda feel this way too


----------



## Jake (Apr 18, 2013)

If you have enough money, plan on getting an XL eventually, and like the idea of a digital copy then I'd say get it.

But if you enjoy your regular 3DS (or XL idk what you have) then no need to buy it since you're content with what you have.


----------



## Bubble Pop (Apr 18, 2013)

I LOVE this 3DS XL, but unfortunately I recently bought the Pikachu one. I would get both if I had enough money...


----------



## DJStarstryker (Apr 18, 2013)

No. I don't like it. I have the Zelda 3DS. I'm good with that. 

The only other 3DS' out there that I actually like are the Fire Emblem limited one (it's a regular 3DS) and the Japan only Charizard limited one (an XL).


----------



## Pudge (Apr 18, 2013)

I already have a 3DS XL, and don't want to spend the extra money just for the AC design. Plus, I'd rather have a cartridge version of the game anyway.


----------



## Pudge (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm actually quite surprised to see that it's getting a EU and NA release.

I would get it if I didn't already have a 3DS XL.


----------



## NanoStar (Apr 18, 2013)

I missed out on the opportunity to get the Pikachu 3DS XL. I'm not missing out on this one!


----------



## Blueyoshi (Apr 18, 2013)

Im sorry if im going to much off topic with this question, but...
I've already got a 3DS, what will I be able to transfer to a new 3DS XL would I get one?
I'm wondering this because I've downloaded quite some games aswell as the ambassador games but I would love to have the animal crossing 3DS XL


----------



## Envy (Apr 18, 2013)

I still can't see the appeal in this. Even if I didn't already find the 3DS XL tacky and pointless, this is even more tacky in itself. I wish Nintendo could have released the game faster instead. Not that I believe this had any factor into the release date (although when I think about it maybe it actually did with all of the other bundles they are releasing and not wanting to flood the market), but I just wish if they had a big announcement it would have been a sooner release date. What does Nintendo have to release this month and next month anyway?


----------



## NanoStar (Apr 18, 2013)

Blueyoshi said:


> Im sorry if im going to much off topic with this question, but...
> I've already got a 3DS, what will I be able to transfer to a new 3DS XL would I get one?
> I'm wondering this because I've downloaded quite some games aswell as the ambassador games but I would love to have the animal crossing 3DS XL


you should

When you transfer your data from one 3DS to another everything should transfer including ambassador games and etc...
I did a system transfer once.


----------



## LaughingDingo (Apr 18, 2013)

One thing I'm curious about though is when people ordering this will get it. New Leaf is being released on a Sunday and no one delivers on a Sunday in the states as far as I know. Won't they end up getting it a day later than release?


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Apr 18, 2013)

I won't buy one, but if I was given one I wouldnt complain.
I'm happy with my place 3ds, and if I want a skin, ill make one on my press at work.

Edit add
----------------



LaughingDingo said:


> One thing I'm curious about though is when people ordering this will get it. New Leaf is being released on a Sunday and no one delivers on a Sunday in the states as far as I know. Won't they end up getting it a day later than release?


You would get it later,
My wife pre ordered mine, and I was like... Sunday?
She said if I were to buy it then, I needed to get a credit card. So I did.


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 18, 2013)

Welp, good thing I hate that XL's design! 220 dollars is way too much for my tastes. There's no way in heck I'd be spending that much money on a handheld when I already have a working 3DS! That's crazy.

No offense to people who buy stuff like this for a collection, though. I just don't have that kind of money to burn.


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 18, 2013)

I don't waste money on a new system when I already have a working 3DS.  And even if I needed a 3DS I'd buy something that wasn't that ugly, tacky thing.


----------



## SodaDog (Apr 18, 2013)

maybe as a birthday present filler.... ill create a novely village just like aika town..


----------



## JoeysShinyRattata (Apr 18, 2013)

I am gonna buy the physical copy and this, then system transfer my black 3DS to the ACNL bundled one, after I tahe out the old sd card. I will then have a digital copy of NL on my black 3DS and a physical copy in my NL 3DS.


----------



## Lisha (Apr 18, 2013)

My parents are probably going to buy it for me, I'm really happy! I've waited aaages for a new 3DS but I'm glad I held off getting one so I can get this and the game at the same time. I want to get it from Amazon rather than GAME though (muuuuch cheaper), but I don't see any pre-order listings yet except for that ShopTo place? ^^;


----------



## Torotix (Apr 18, 2013)

Isn't it gorgeous when Americans complain about the cost of games/consoles?


----------



## Lisha (Apr 18, 2013)

Torotix said:


> Isn't it gorgeous when Americans complain about the cost of games/consoles?



You Aussies get ripped off so bad, it's not even funny. I saw someone post an pic from their local shop that showed the price for GTA V at over $100.

Found it (image is large):


Spoiler












_ONLY_ $118. ;/



Hopefully New Leaf isn't mega expensive for you guys.


----------



## Torotix (Apr 18, 2013)

At eb games the launch price is 68 dollars but there is a shop that is selling it for 59 so I guess I'll get that


----------



## aikatears (Apr 18, 2013)

tigereyes86 said:


> You can, once you do a system transfer from your existing 3DS to your new 3DS, you take the SD card out of the old 3DS and pop it into your new one, and it will all work just fine.  I spent all day Googling info about it as I am sorely tempted.


oh good...talked to someone in my local gamestop, I need to be quick if I want to put a order down, but my never lack of any cash at this very moment...sigh


----------



## Bulbadragon (Apr 18, 2013)

I already have the Pikachu one. I like Pokemon more than AC, and I personally don't like the design of the AC 3DS XL.


----------



## colinx (Apr 18, 2013)

I'd love to buy it as a collectors item, I have a red 3ds XL already though. So no Animal Crossing bundle for me, plus I think its a bit feminine for my tastes. I'd honestly rather get a decal then the bundle. Plus, having a physical copy of the game is much better then the digital imo.


----------



## tigereyes86 (Apr 19, 2013)

ACMaster said:


> I am gonna buy the physical copy and this, then system transfer my black 3DS to the ACNL bundled one, after I tahe out the old sd card. I will then have a digital copy of NL on my black 3DS and a physical copy in my NL 3DS.



That won't work though?  When you system transfer the black 3ds, it'll merge the eShop accounts from both consoles and you'll only be able to download NL onto the new 3DS.
I want to know if I system transfer but DON'T redownload NL onto the AC 3DS if I can play the physical copy on it with no problems instead.


----------



## Julie (Apr 19, 2013)

Nope. I'm satisfied with my XL. The ACNL XL's design doesn't appeal to me. I think the only 3DS I would trade mine in for would be a black one, or a black one with an awesome design.


----------



## Odette (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm very surprised the bundle is coming to NA and EU! But no, I won't be getting it. I wouldn't swap my Pikachu 3DS XL for anything. I must confess, I'm not a huge fan of the AC 3DS... I like simplicity, but it still looks a little bland to me. I'm glad us Westerners aren't being left out though. ^_^


----------



## PapaNer (Apr 19, 2013)

LaughingDingo said:


> One thing I'm curious about though is when people ordering this will get it. New Leaf is being released on a Sunday and no one delivers on a Sunday in the states as far as I know. Won't they end up getting it a day later than release?



They don't get it through USPS, its their own contracted company.  Odds are they get it in a few days before.  If you preordered it at a shop, you can get it on Sunday, if you did it online, you wait a day to save from driving to a store.


----------



## CHR:)S (Apr 19, 2013)

YAAAAAAAAAAY OH HELL YES


----------



## Marceline (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm thinking about it. I have a 3DS, you see. Bought it a week before the XL release, I'm stupid. I really want the larger screen... the game would look better in my opinion. Unless they offer a trade in of some sort, then I doubt I'll be getting it. e.e


----------



## Cloudkitty (Apr 19, 2013)

I go back and forth on this decision a few times an hour.  And that has been EVERY HOUR since I found out about the bundle offer.


----------



## Rainy Day (Apr 19, 2013)

No. I'm going to stick with my red 3DS XL and save the money. Besides, I want the physical copy of the game. I recently purchased this decal for my 3DS and am waiting for it to arrive. It looks great in the picture!

http://www.etsy.com/listing/122961706/animal-crossing-leaf-decal?ref=sr_gallery_2&ga_search_query=3ds+animal+crossing+decal&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_ship_to=US&ga_search_type=all


----------



## Peoki (Apr 19, 2013)

Rainy Day said:


> No. I'm going to stick with my red 3DS XL and save the money. Besides, I want the physical copy of the game. I recently purchased this decal for my 3DS and am waiting for it to arrive. It looks great in the picture!
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/122961706/animal-crossing-leaf-decal?ref=sr_gallery_2&ga_search_query=3ds+animal+crossing+decal&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_ship_to=US&ga_search_type=all


I'm in the same boat as I've recently decided to keep my red 3DS XL instead of trading it in for the bundle. 
I've been looking for some decals to cover a scuff on mine and this looks great! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Rainy Day (Apr 19, 2013)

Peoki said:


> I'm in the same boat as I've recently decided to keep my red 3DS XL instead of trading it in for the bundle.
> I've been looking for some decals to cover a scuff on mine and this looks great! Thanks for sharing



You're welcome!! It's a very cheap decal too. There's another decal I found that's through the same site. It's a fossil decal. http://www.etsy.com/listing/128079940/animal-crossing-fossil-decal?ref=shop_home_active


----------



## Envy (Apr 19, 2013)

No, and for three reasons:

1. I already own a 3DS.
2. The 3DS XL is tacky and pointless.
3. This design is even more tacky.


----------



## RisingSun (Apr 19, 2013)

Hubby said if I passed my insurance exams and got licensed and working for the insurance company that he would let me get it on the first check...well...one part down...I passed my exams today


----------



## KirbyHugger8D (Apr 19, 2013)

RisingSun said:


> Hubby said if I passed my insurance exams and got licensed and working for the insurance company that he would let me get it on the first check...well...one part down...I passed my exams today



Congratulations!  Okay so I have a question 'bout this thing.  A lot of people have been all like "totally preordering, but how am I going to get it on Sunday?"  Can't I just put some money down and they'll save a bundle for me? Oh!  Also when I come and pick  it up can I trade in some devises to get the bundle for cheaper?


----------



## AmenFashion (Apr 19, 2013)

Nah, I don't really care for the design of the AC edition.
I'll be buying a blue 3DS XL before I buy the game though.


----------



## Jake (Apr 19, 2013)

AmenFashion said:


> Nah, I don't really care for the design of the AC edition.
> I'll be buying a blue 3DS XL before I buy the game though.



I will buy it for you


----------



## Anna (Apr 20, 2013)

I only have a standard 3DS, so im going to sell that and buy the bundle


----------



## Hazel (Apr 20, 2013)

I think the bundle looks awesome but I'm pretty happy with my regular 3DS soo I won't be getting it. And I'd rather have the game on a cartridge too.


----------



## Lyla (Apr 20, 2013)

Nami said:


> I'm using the fact that my bf doesn't have one as an excuse to get it and pass mine to him, haha. If he did then I'd be out of luck, I like the design and the color white. I want to play the game with him though really, I'm just so happy he expressed such an interest in the game so far. I dont have money to throw around too often, but this seems like it would be such a fun experience, playing with the person closest to me.



I'm doing the exact same thing ha. I would rather give it to him then trade it in as I think playing the game with him will be a lot of fun. He can't afford to buy a 3ds and really wants to play Animal crossing and Fire emblem so I think it gives me the perfect excuse to buy the bundle and give him my old one.


----------



## Mike! (Apr 21, 2013)

I think I might wait to see if a special XL is released with A Link To The Past II. A Zelda themed XL would definitely be worth waiting for, and would probably look nicer than the Animal Crossing one.


----------



## Gummy (Apr 21, 2013)

I pre-ordered this just the other day! Very excited to get my hands on this bundle. I don't understand any of the complaining, it looks much nicer than any of the 3DS's and XL's I've seen to date!


----------



## Jinglefruit (Apr 21, 2013)

I've got mine pre-ordered. I will happily throw money at Nintendo to show support for my fav series, even though my 3DS still works fine. I'm going to get a physical copy of the game aswell (just waiting to see if Amazon or another company comes with a different pre-order bonus) And then have 2 towns.


----------



## MademRachel (Apr 21, 2013)

*Animal Crossing 3ds XL !!*

Whos getting it ??

I know i am 
Pre ordered mine the other dayyy


----------



## Solar (Apr 21, 2013)

ME!!! Pre-ordered it yesterday!! It's so exciting!!


----------



## Anna (Apr 21, 2013)

Pre-Ordered mine today


----------



## TheACJason (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm getting one! So excited!!


----------



## Solar (Apr 21, 2013)

I know this is a bit off-topic but is anyone worried/unhappy about getting the digital copy of the game instead of the physical?


----------



## Bea (Apr 21, 2013)

Benmjy said:


> I know this is a bit off-topic but is anyone worried/unhappy about getting the digital copy of the game instead of the physical?



Not at all! I've been buying all my games as digital copies lately and haven't had any issues. It's better on the environment this way, less production and energy waste.


----------



## Lyla (Apr 21, 2013)

I pre-ordered mine yesterday with the bonus figurine from GAME. I quite like having a digital copy of it because that way it will always be on my 3ds to play. I won't have to switch it out all the time or anything, I think it will probably make me play it more than if I had a hard copy. Only bummer is that I wanted to have the pretty box art. I will just steal my boyfriends one.


----------



## Eloise (Apr 21, 2013)

Trying to persuade my mum to pre-order it for me but she wants to wait in case the price goes down. I'm not sure if it will. :/


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 21, 2013)

Eloise said:


> Trying to persuade my mum to pre-order it for me but she wants to wait in case the price goes down. I'm not sure if it will. :/



Remind your Mom that

3DS XL is $200...
Animal Crossing is $40.

it's $240 for game and XL

it's ony $220 for Limited edition XL and game.

The price will not drop at-least for a year or so


----------



## Eloise (Apr 21, 2013)

traceguy said:


> Remind your Mom that
> 
> 3DS XL is $200...
> Animal Crossing is $40.
> ...


Is that the same in the UK too? :O


----------



## CHR:)S (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm pre-ordering it today. =)


----------



## ACking (Apr 21, 2013)

Making up my mind whether I want it or not....


----------



## Fjoora (Apr 21, 2013)

You snatched up my poll from my thread!


----------



## Joey (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm not getting it


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 21, 2013)

...What is wrong with me? I hate the design of the limited edition XL, and I am uninterested in the size of XLs in general. I already have a 3DS that I love to pieces because its Aqua Blue, one of my favorite colors.

And yet today I suddenly find myself desiring to own this object. I don't have the money to buy it!

RELEASE ME FROM YOUR HEX, YOU POLKA DOT MONSTER.


----------



## Justin (Apr 21, 2013)

Jesirawr said:


> You snatched up my poll from my thread!



Just doing some cleanup on the forum here... We had about 5 different threads going for the XL so most of them have been merged. Your poll got caught up in it, sorry.


----------



## Lisha (Apr 21, 2013)

I need it so bad. Hopefully I'll have it ordered by May. 

DAT SHIZUE FIGURINE.


----------



## KirbyHugger8D (Apr 21, 2013)

Do you think the bundle will sell out on release day?  I want it, but I don't want to have it delivered to me.  There ae two targets, three GameStops, and a Sams Club by me so I have options!


----------



## Sena (Apr 21, 2013)

KirbyHugger8D said:


> Do you think the bundle will sell out on release day?  I want it, but I don't want to have it delivered to me.  There ae two targets, three GameStops, and a Sams Club by me so I have options!



I'm not sure if it will actually be physically in-stock anywhere. Nowhere so far has offered the bundle for in-store pickup, every place you can buy it will only have it shipped to you. And it seems some physical stores don't even know what it is. It's very possible it might be an online-only item almost everywhere.
Of course, I could also be totally wrong.


----------



## Tudor16 (Apr 22, 2013)

I reserved mine at the local gamestop in my town so I'm pretty sure it'll be in stock but how much they get is unknown could be 50 could be 5


----------



## Bea (Apr 22, 2013)

If your heart is set on it I wouldn't risk it. A couple days shipping seems like the end of the world now, but you'll forget about it once you have it. If you miss out on the bundle you may have a hard time finding a decently priced one anywhere.

If you're not dead set on it get to the store as soon as it opens and hope for the best.


----------



## Sena (Apr 22, 2013)

Bea said:


> If your heart is set on it I wouldn't risk it. A couple days shipping seems like the end of the world now, but you'll forget about it once you have it. If you miss out on the bundle you may have a hard time finding a decently priced one anywhere.



This was my line of thinking as well. It's not worth the risk.
My local Target store was only shipped three Pikachu 3DS XLs. Just three. They sold out before noon. That probably won't be the case for all stores, but personally I'd rather not risk it.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm not getting this bundle, mainly because of the price (?189), I just ordered a 3DS XL off ebay (it's one that was returned to Argos and they are selling it for a discounted price in mint condition) for ?129 plus a physical copy of the game for ?29... I had to sell my old 3DS to my brother to get it though and I only just managed to scrape the ?129, I might get a nice decal for it in the future or use the Art equipment in my college to spray a design on it...


----------



## tigereyes86 (Apr 22, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> ...What is wrong with me? I hate the design of the limited edition XL, and I am uninterested in the size of XLs in general. I already have a 3DS that I love to pieces because its Aqua Blue, one of my favorite colors.
> 
> And yet today I suddenly find myself desiring to own this object. I don't have the money to buy it!
> 
> RELEASE ME FROM YOUR HEX, YOU POLKA DOT MONSTER.



Nothing is wrong with you, I hated the thing at first too, and now I'm desperately looking to preorder it (after some research first).  I think there may well be some funky magic going on around this console...


----------



## Solar (Apr 22, 2013)

Sena said:


> This was my line of thinking as well. It's not worth the risk.
> My local Target store was only shipped three Pikachu 3DS XLs. Just three. They sold out before noon. That probably won't be the case for all stores, but personally I'd rather not risk it.



When I pre-ordered mine at Gamestop, they told me they only get as many consoles as pre-orders plus a few extras. The only way to really guarantee yourself one is to pre-order.


----------



## PapaNer (Apr 22, 2013)

Tudor16 said:


> I reserved mine at the local gamestop in my town so I'm pretty sure it'll be in stock but how much they get is unknown could be 50 could be 5



If it's super specialty and they don't think a lot of people will buy it, they will order as many as are pre-ordered, plus maybe 5 or so.

But if it was a BIG thing, like when Halo 3 came out, they overstock a LOT.

I'm pretty sure ACNL bundle will fall in the former situation though.  Anywho, as long as you pre-order at GameStop, you will have it on release day.  If  you don't, you can really stick it to them financially for the misrepresentation of product.  I'm friends with a District guy in my area, and he told me about all the big hassles with these things and what could go wrong.  It's a little nuts.


----------



## Talxn (Apr 22, 2013)

I have been heavily debating if I should pre-order the bundle or just the game itself. I have a regular all black 3DS and never had any issues with it but I enjoy the design of the Animal Crossing 3DS XL and the amount of time I plan on putting into the game I expect the larger screen to be worth it. Just got back from pre-ordering it from GameStop moments ago.


----------



## CHR:)S (Apr 23, 2013)

Talxn said:


> I have been heavily debating if I should pre-order the bundle or just the game itself. I have a regular all black 3DS and never had any issues with it but I enjoy the design of the Animal Crossing 3DS XL and the amount of time I plan on putting into the game I expect the larger screen to be worth it. Just got back from pre-ordering it from GameStop moments ago.


get the bundle duuuude. animal crossing all da way. 

im also saying bye bye to my red 3ds


----------



## tigereyes86 (Apr 23, 2013)

Talxn said:


> Just got back from pre-ordering it from GameStop moments ago.



Yay!  I love the larger screen and am passing my current silver XL onto someone else looking to be a casual gamer when the AC one arrives


----------

